
Ssh2-promise - sanketbajoria
https://www.npmjs.com/package/ssh2-promise
======
sanketbajoria
ssh2-promise is a promise wrapper around ssh2 client. It supports all the ssh2
client operation such as connection hopping, exec, spawn, shell, sftp, open
tunnel, open socks connection etc.. in promisify way. It also help in caching
the sshconnection, to reduce time, during hopping connection. It also have
reconnect logic, so that, once disconnected, it can retry the sshconnection.

